# Audi body I am not sure what it is can you tell me?



## rentonhighlands1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Can anyone help me; I know this came from a Audi,, Can this be used on rabbit intake?


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Audi body I am not sure what it is can you tell me? (rentonhighlands1)*

It obviously looks like a throttle body from a CIS car, but beyond that you'll have to look up part numbers to figure it out. Note though that the ignition wire clamp only has 4 clips in the pic, so it may not be from an Audi 5-cylinder.
I know some people have put Audi 5000 TBs on VW intake manifolds, but it may require a bit of routing etc. Do some archive searching, you'll find what you need.


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Audi body I am not sure what it is can you tell me? (rentonhighlands1)*

I *BELIEVE *thats a TB for a 5000 Diesel


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

I dont think diesels use throttle bodies...


----------



## hardcore-biker (Jan 25, 2005)

it looks like its from a 4 cyl gas audi 4000. Cis basic


----------

